# RAF Tilstock, May 2013.



## Lucky Pants (Jun 3, 2013)

RAF Tilstock, May 2013.

RAF Tilstock a World War II airfield located 3 miles south of Whitchurch in Shropshire and became operational on 28th August 1942 under
the command of No. 93 group of Bomber Command.

Construction of the airfield was completed by mid 1942, the name 'Whitchurch Heath' being used until 1 June 1943, when Tilstock was adopted. Between 1 September 1942
and 21 January 1946, the airfield was used by No. 81 Operational Training Unit and No. 1665 Heavy Conversion Unit Royal Air Force for the training of pilots and crews
in the operation of Whitley, Stirling and Halifax heavy bombers. During the 1950s, Auster AOP.6 'spotter' aircraft of No. 663 Squadron RAF used the facilities of the
otherwise non-operational airfield during weekends for liaison flights with Royal Artillery units.

During the Great War Tilstock was a trench warfare training camp for some 30000 men. In addition to a hospital it was home at various points in time for elements
of the 11th, 14th, 16th and 17th Reserve Brigades of the Training Reserve, it was also used as a dispersal camp post great war, for troops disembarking at 
Liverpool for demobilization. It was later also used as a rest camp.

History taken from the internet.

Stopped off on my way to meet Alt, Sshhhh...and peterC4, been meaning to take a look for a while and as i was passing thought it would be rude not too, nice 
chilled explore, i will be back as i did nt see all of the site but enough i think to warrant a report .


















































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2013)

Like the look of this one, I think it demands a short film here, brilliant backdrop for one don't ya think?, well your pks make it look that way , like a mini croft  , good one lad!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing how much is still left.,


----------



## sparky. (Jun 4, 2013)

Great report and photographs thanks


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 4, 2013)

*Nice one fella!! Good mooch this one is, one of my first... *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking pics! 
Thanks...


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 4, 2013)

like that one, survived well, must be well hid, good stuff


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 5, 2013)

either there's more than one car in there .. or ... that one has been ripped to shreds since I went . Nice shots fella


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> either there's more than one car in there .. or ... that one has been ripped to shreds since I went . Nice shots fella


That was just the one mate i was nt expecting to see it like that too


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 5, 2013)

nice place for a wander all the same


----------



## antonymes (Aug 26, 2013)

Great post. Going back here myself soon.


----------



## antonymes (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice shots. I went today for a second visit. Will post a report soon.


----------



## antonymes (Sep 23, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Like the look of this one, I think it demands a short film here, brilliant backdrop for one don't ya think?, well your pks make it look that way , like a mini croft  , good one lad!



Mars. I made this film a couple of years ago incorporating bits of the base: https://vimeo.com/40374049


----------



## beccaboo (Sep 23, 2013)

looks very cool here looks like its well hidden 

nice pics


----------



## Scruffyone (Sep 25, 2013)

Excellent pics. Reminds me of fairwood before the scouts cleared it all away. Love the Nissen huts.


----------

